# Blu-ray DVD player compatability



## Techcompuser (Mar 6, 2009)

I am totally confused about something. Are there any blu-ray dvd players that will play all standard dvds? I have a Samsung BP-1600 blu-ray dvd player and there are quite a few standard dvds that it will not play. I get the message that it does not recognize the standard dvd and to check my tv system. I tried cleaning the disc but does not still play some standard dvds. It will play some standard homemade dvds but some other just won't play. Is there anything I can do to correct this problem. I have read on the internet that others have this problem and program updates in the player does not solve the problem. Does the type of disc have anything to do with this problem?

I am considering buying another blu-ray DVD player but I don't want to get stuck with another blu-ray dvd player that doesn't play any standard DVD. Can anyone inform me of this problem and what I can do to correct it? This is really frustrating!


----------

